# Adjusting group volume relative to current volume



## tonewill (May 26, 2010)

Hello, I wonder if someone might be able to help with this problem please.

I have a control knob that adjusts a group volume from 0 - 630859. I want a second control knob that adjusts the same group volume but relative to the value set by the first knob. It should be able to adjust above or below the current value but obviously not go below 0. What is the correct way to do this please?

I've spent so long trying various formulas with no luck. I suspect it's something simple.

As a secondary related question, are there any formulas that allow you to adjust volume by a known dB value? For example, reduce or increase volume by 6dB. I know that 630859 seems to set a value to 0bB.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## TechLo (May 26, 2010)

I'm just about to start working on changing engine parameters by relative amounts of where the engine parameter started in relation to a control parameter, not the absolute value of the control parameter, so I'm keenly interested in what resources are out there (or here) in regards to changing parameters relatively. I'd like for each group selected in my script to have a parameter changed relative to the actions of one control knob instead of all groups locking to the value of the knob, like it normally does using the Kontakt interface. I haven't given much thought on how to do this yet, but am hoping that it's not too hard! lol.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2010)

tonewill @ 26.5.2010 said:


> As a secondary related question, are there any formulas that allow you to adjust volume by a known dB value? For example, reduce or increase volume by 6dB. I know that 630859 seems to set a value to 0bB.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.



You should check out Big Bob's math library. Do a search around here


----------



## tonewill (May 27, 2010)

[quote:424c80f3a9="EvilDragon @ 26th May 2010"]You should check out Big Bob's math library. Do a seaòÏ%   ÔWÏ%   ÔXÏ%   ÔYÏ%   ÔZÏ%   Ô[Ï%   Ô\Ï%   Ô]Ï%   Ô^Ï%   Ô_Ï%   Ô`Ï%   ÔaÏ%   ÔbÏ%   ÔcÏ%   ÔdÏ%   ÔeÏ%   ÔfÏ%   ÔgÏ%   ÔhÏ%   ÔiÏ%   ÔjÏ%   ÔkÏ%   ÔlÏ%   ÔmÏ%   ÔnÏ%   ÔoÏ%   ÔpÏ%   ÔqÏ%   ÔrÏ%   ÔsÏ%   ÔtÏ%   ÔuÏ%   ÔvÏ%   ÔwÏ%   ÔxÏ%   ÔyÏ%   ÔzÏ%   Ô{Ï%   Ô|Ï%   Ô}Ï%   Ô~Ï%   ÔÏ%   Ô€Ï%   ÔÏ%   Ô‚Ï%   ÔƒÏ%   Ô„Ï%   Ô…Ï%   Ô†Ï%   Ô‡Ï%   ÔˆÏ%   Ô‰Ï%   ÔŠÏ%   Ô‹Ï%   ÔŒÏ%   ÔÏ%   ÔŽÏ%   ÔÏ%   ÔÏ%   Ô‘Ï%   Ô’Ï%   Ô“Ï%   Ô”Ï%   Ô•Ï%   Ô–Ï%   Ô—Ï%   Ô˜Ï%   Ô™Ï%   ÔšÏ%   Ô›Ï%   ÔœÏ%   ÔÏ%   ÔžÏ%   ÔŸÏ%   Ô Ï%   Ô


----------



## Tod (May 27, 2010)

Humm, I could be wrong, but are not the modulators separate from the main Amplifier volume knob?

If so then there should be no problem in assigning a cc# to the knob and then use separate modulators for the groups. Like cc2 on the knob and cc11, cc12, as modulators.

If I'm wrong it'd be good to know. :D 

Tod


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2010)

Tod @ 27.5.2010 said:


> Humm, I could be wrong, but are not the modulators separate from the main Amplifier volume knob?
> 
> If so then there should be no problem in assigning a cc# to the knob and then use separate modulators for the groups. Like cc2 on the knob and cc11, cc12, as modulators.
> 
> ...



Good call!


----------



## tonewill (May 27, 2010)

Hello Tod,

I should explain that the "Master volume knob controlling both groups" I mentioned is not the main amplifier volume, but a performance control knob that adjusts the volume of specific groups. This is more complicated to do that I first thought it seems.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2010)

Argh, I just checked it. You can't make MIDI Learn to control more than one control with a single CC. :(


----------



## tonewill (May 27, 2010)

EvilDragon @ 27th May 2010 said:


> Argh, I just checked it. You can't make MIDI Learn to control more than one control with a single CC. :(



I probably didn't explain what I'm trying to do in enough detail, not to worry I'll keep trying.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2010)

No, no, you explained it fine. Let's see.

You could try using CC11 to modulate the volume of the two groups, with max intensity, but click on Invert on the second group. Now you have crossfading on CC11, and you can then adjust the volume of each group independently via script controls?


----------



## tonewill (May 30, 2010)

Thanks EvilDragon, that sounds like a good idea. However, I found a way round the problem by using the *change_vol* function in the *on note* callback. As it is only one note anyway made up of 2 sounds I thought it would be okay and it works perfectly.

Thanks for your help.


----------

